# First trip abroad!



## 119526 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

We're going to Italy in July for our first trip abroad in our new motorhome. Do I need to take anything other than a warning triangle and a bulb kit?
And, Will I need an adapter for the electric hookup?

Thanks.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We are doing our first Europe trip next week and from what I can gather you will also need hi vis jackets, first aid kit, spare specs if the driver wears them and if you have a bike rack you need a red and white chevron marker on the back (Fiamma do these). I got most of mine on Ebay for next to nothing. I also got a kit of Ebay from this guy with all the adaptors, testers and reverse polarity cables you need for abroad

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Caravan-Elect...3|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Im not sure if all this stuff is ever checked or really needed as I haven't been abroad yet with the MH but Im sure someone whos been there and done it will be along in a minute.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

This is always a good place to go for accurate, and more importantly, up to date information:

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/overseas/compulsory_equipment.html


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Don't forget the sunloungers, sunglasses 8) , sun lotion, and last but most important....Corkscrew  !


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Essential in Italy*

 Ciao, the motoring sites already indicated will give you the most important info. What does tend to be overlooked is the necessity of having AS MANY HIGH VIS JACKETS ON BOARD AS PASSENGERS AND DRIVER, a spare pair of specs if you drive with specs, and remember that on all motorways and major highways, you must have dipped headlights on even during a bright sunny day!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a look >> here <<

There's loads of info and advice - plus personal recommendations and suggestions.

Dave


----------



## 119526 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*First trip abroad*

Hi billybobwest.
I know this might sound obvious but.....Good maps for every country you visit are in my opinion an essential :idea: 
Satnav is not enough & can often send you on the craziest of 'shortcuts' 8O 
Plus a good map often shows 'points of interest' that you might otherwise miss  
Most of all enjoy 8) 
Best wishes Catherine


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Cor! Didn't know about that lights thing eddied. 

Never came across it last year and wasn't stopped. Is it new?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lights on*

 Ciao Hampshireman,
the 'lights on' law is not all that new. It came into force in July, but I can't remember exactly which year - about 3/4 years ago.
I would estimate that it is observed by about 80% of drivers. It doesn't seem to be enforced all that heavily; but of course in the case of an accident or whatever, and you weren't complying, then it would mean trouble.
I always comply on major roads outside our mountain enclave, and locally in bad weather.
saluti,
eddied


----------

